
Ask HN: What expert domain to focus on? - blarbspecial
I&#x27;m an almost-40 software engineer, I am doing consulting work for various companies - sometimes I help them shape the product, sometimes I just code. One person software house.<p>The problem is that it&#x27;s hard to compete with real software houses who have teams, managers, sales people etc.<p>I came to a conclusion that I need to specialize in terms of domain knowledge and offer expert knowledge + solutions.<p>Any ideas what could be profitable now and in +5 years? I need to be able to do this alone, or maybe in some cooperation, and plan to eventually end up with a product.<p>Any consultants have been through this?<p>Thanks
======
PaulHoule
I have been through this.

I'd need to know more about you to give useful advice. You can talk more about
your background here or click on my HN profile link to take this off line.

~~~
blarbspecial
Thanks.

17 years in the software business, including a couple of years as project
manager. Consulting since 2008. Been in Java, Ruby, Javascript, Golang. Full
stack.

As for domains... some telco, some public sector, some education, publishing,
etc. - the problem is that nothing deeply enough.

That is why I am determined to pick anything and just go deep. I successfully
came back to development after the PM years, so I optimistically assume I can
become expert in any domain, as long as it is possible to sell it as one
person consultancy and it looks viable for the future (and potentially build a
product around it).

Should I add anything more?

~~~
PaulHoule
Where are you based and why did you drop out of PM?

~~~
blarbspecial
Europe. Dropping PM was a result of: 1) could not get hired in my area, 2) the
feeling that not getting my hands dirty in tech was less valuable.

~~~
PaulHoule
Do you imagine some domains that would be easy to get expertise in your area?
For instance, many second-tier cities in the U.S. have drone hubs. Is there
anything near you like that?

~~~
blarbspecial
Good idea, have to research for that.

------
itamarst
[https://philipmorganconsulting.com/](https://philipmorganconsulting.com/) has
lots of good advice on this.

------
philippz
That depends on your history. You won't become an expert over night,
especially in your age (this sadly is a factor). So pick something close to
your history and as always... go for passion, otherwise you just won't be good
enough. Passion can fill a huge part of your lack of experience in this new
domain.

~~~
ak39
> You won't become an expert over night, especially in your age (this sadly is
> a factor).

What do you mean "especially in your age"? Are you saying it takes younger
humans to become experts quicker?

~~~
philippz
Exactly, younger peoples brains are able to learn faster. On top they have
more time due to (most of time) less responsibilities. Their whole body is in
a better state to evolve, this also includes their brain.

------
blarbspecial
I was also hoping anyone who has gone through this could share their story.

